
Bono: Notes From the Chairman - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/11/opinion/11bono.html?em
======
gentso
I have a strange reaction to this piece. I listened to the audio version and
it made me tingle with emotion. Something about the drunken glamour of Bono's
voice.

But if you asked me what it was about I'm not sure I could tell you.

Just like every U2 song I've ever heard.

If I had to summarize it, I would say it's about how Sinatra's singing became
more poignant as experience added additional depth to his musical
interpretations. But in truth I found Sinatra an uninspired musician with a
narrow range of expression but with a great song catalog created by others.

Bono tries to relate this to the New Year and the recession with his
millionaire optimism but what he says seems more seductively stylish than
substantive. If someone of lesser stature had written this they would be
derided as a sophomoric aspiring poet - which is ultimately Bono's greatest
strength in his writing and his music.

